# Whiteface Mtn. Downhill Bike Race



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 28, 2006)

Whiteface Mtn. Downhill Bike Race
Saturday 9/2 & Sunday 9/3 

Anyone competing or watching? I’m helping out on Sunday and I’d like to say hello to any fellow AZers there.


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2006)

More info:

http://news.alpinezone.com/9716/


----------



## Marc (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds cool.  I never really got into DH.  It was always cost and terrain prohibitive when I was in HS/college, and I'd never have the sack for it anyways.

It's almost like dirt biking sans the motor.  It's just so detached from cross country and other incarnations of "mountain biking."


----------

